# Another new printer.. The rainbow



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

So it would seem that the demise of T-jet is bringing alot of printers to the market, The old UK distributer (and now distributer of Idot) introduced today the "Rainbow"

Rainbow T-Shirt Printer - myt-jet.co.uk






















Will be interesting to hear from them, i believe foum member Multi-copy has ties with this company. 

No mention of price on the page but last week the price mentioned was just under £13,000

Not sure if thats low enough in comparison to something like the viper at £14,500 to make me consider it. 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## jayball (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks like the original arakis printer...


----------



## Squam (Apr 5, 2008)

DCP Systems, also in UK, has the Veloci-Jet dtg printer

http://www.dcpsystems.co.uk


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,

It is not an aracis, brand new machine manufactured & designed by Groener in Germany.


----------



## The_DTG_Maker (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi!

Here is a new link about this new printer:

rainbow - textile printer


----------



## Rodney P (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks nice.
From the website it looks like it is ony available in Europe. Anyone know if there will be any US distributors - and when?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I am interested to see a video of this print. . .


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, in answer to your question.

A promo video will be posted sometime next week of this machine printing. Also the cost of the image it prints in the video will be displayed. This cost will be based on the ink it ships with and this is not DuPont.

There are plans to sell this machine along with the ink in the U S and we are currently in discussion with a new dealership. 

Hope this info helps, I will let you know when the video is posted.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

interesting, use shell, most parts of an Epson 4000 which cost 1500 and charge 10 times as much : )
so who are suckers that buy these again? Because or 10 time the upcharge, i'd think it be worth its weight in gold


----------



## The_DTG_Maker (Apr 18, 2009)

Very interesting comment Sean !
I would like to reccomend you to buy an Epson 4000 (not the 4880, too expensive) and start to print TShirt with it, with a cost of 1500 you can drop the price of your TShirts to 3$ from 6$ (from 10x to 5x the TShirt cost! ). An a a RIP you can play with Windows and MS Paint! And in case you'll need to white just screen it, it is easy.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

well there seems to be a thread on "make my own DTG" and seems plenty of people done it : )
why would I bother wanting to use white ink? Epson heads were never meant to have titanium oxide to run through them.

On my machine I don't need a RIP, just a green button that I got 3 year old niece press.

They use an Epson shell, most of parts to cut down cost, atleast they could made it look a little more originally than the 10 knock off look alikes of t jets


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree with the "using the original Epson case" statement. But, I also agree with the statement about markup on garments. I've often wondered why it was okay for the apparel decorator to buy a shirt for $2 and put 50 cents work of ink on it and sell it for $15-20 but the manufacturing world is condemned for taking a $1500 printer, adding another $1000-2000 in components and a lot of labor and R & D and selling it for $15-20K. The margins on the equipment are generally less than the margins enjoyed by most apparel decorators. Now, if you want to buy 144 direct to garment printers, give me a call, we'll talk!


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Don-SWF East said:


> I agree with the "using the original Epson case" statement.


Is there any real benefit to changing the case?


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> well there seems to be a thread on "make my own DTG" and seems plenty of people done it : )
> why would I bother wanting to use white ink? Epson heads were never meant to have titanium oxide to run through them.
> 
> On my machine I don't need a RIP, just a green button that I got 3 year old niece press.
> ...


Well I suppose that is one very basic way of looking at it, not of course taking into account the huge R&D costs to develop such a thing. This machine actually works and the white ink is designed to go through a 4880 (this is not dupont ink). As it stands the Rainbow is the most economical 4880 based garment printer on the market coupled with a years on site warranty and training it is a hard act to beat.

We do travelling demo's and many road shows, I would welcome you to book a demo and judge the machine costs after you have actually witnessed what it can do and how much profit it can generate (in the right hands).


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

In my mind it is not a benefit but just principles of putting out a machine that does not look exactly same as others.

At end of day, the t jet look alike machine are 90 percent same, except for a few changes here and there

My clients see my machine are impressed with it, if they saw that thing, they be like oh, that looks like my home printer : )


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

multicopy said:


> the Rainbow is the most economical 4880 based garment printer on the market coupled with a years on site warranty and training it is a hard act to beat.


Here is big question, is that 1 year on head too?
If it is, than I will admit you got something going for ya.

If inks you use are better, than I would think you can guarantee head will be on warranty as well


----------



## The_DTG_Maker (Apr 18, 2009)

Just run a ROI calculator with the cost of your printer and the cost of the Rainbow and you'll find more than one reason to think that there are some advantages.....
Not considering that the Rainbow can be installed in 20 minutes everywhere.
May be your target is to "show machines", but if you simply want an high resolution print on a nice TShirt in the same o less time you do have a look to the Rainbow too.
Some dealers are giving warranty on the heads, if you'll buy the inks from them.


----------



## Ricky-t-man (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Had a demo on this Rainbow Printer last Friday, its a very simple to use does what it says on the tin machine. It really took me by surprise, the rip is far better than my current version and has so many pre sets you would probably never need to fiddle with the underbase at all. It does look like an Epson 4880 I have to agree but it really is far more sofisticated than it looks. 

The shirt drops into a box and you close the lid, drop it onto some belts and away you go. The height is automatic no matter how thick the shirt or sweatshirt. The ink it comes with is called Rainbow ink, it is re branded StayBright4 and I already use this in my kiosk.

Has anyone else seen one working and what do you think, I am really tempted to trade in my kiosk for a Rainbow and would love to hear some more feedback.

Ricky T


----------



## Kacheltje (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm seriously thinking about buying the Rainbow printer. Is there someone here who has some experience with this printer? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

I've contacted my local dealer on this rainbow machine, and asked for samples. Got one black and one white t-shirt, and i must say I was NOT impressed. The colours was good, but the details was no good, and there was white color-sticks all over the prints. I contacted the dealer again, and they said they forgot to do deep clean on the machine before printing my shirts. And they sent me 2 new shirts. But I am still not satisfied. No rainbow for me!


----------



## The_DTG_Maker (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi!

I am suprise about the samples you received!
Like every 4880 based DTG printer the printout should be perfect!

Are you in EU or USA?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Im in EU. Live in Sweden.

Acually, I have no experience in DTG, so I dont really have anything to compare with. But i was hoping for better result for that 20000€


----------



## The_DTG_Maker (Apr 18, 2009)

No, I do not agree with you.

"Price" does not mean quality, not always, not 1:1. "Price" could be speed or features that, may be, you do not need.

It is hard to understand the problem in the samples, but the printing quality of the Rainbow is very good.
Have you supplied the TShirt samples to print on? Do you see some white "spikes" on the dark TShirt? Sometime the quality of the TShirt fabric is the problem ....


----------

